
Let’s Build a Simple Interpreter. Part 5 - rspivak
http://ruslanspivak.com/lsbasi-part5/
======
_RPM
This looks familiar to the famous "Let's build a compiler", b y Jack Crenshaw
[0]

[0] [http://compilers.iecc.com/crenshaw/](http://compilers.iecc.com/crenshaw/)

